# DMR Trailblade 2



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Anyone out there riding the 20mm thru style? How do you like it?? How is it holding up?

I am contemplating getting one for my Riot to use for the park. I LOVE my Argyle 318 and will keep it, but thinking of getting the trailblade for park-only use. I plan to use the 318 more for DJ when spring/summer arrives.

I just think going rigid will be usefull as I currently lock out the Argyle for indoors. Plus I could drop 2lbs instantly..


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

gonna be a significant A-C change for you, esp. if you are riding a stock Argyle with it's tall height. 
The lower bb will be bad, but steeper head angle will be cool for park.
It'll be really twitchy, but probably significantly harder to pop, manual, and spin, unless you raise your bars/stem...

I like my Rebate 1420. Got a custom axle for it too, and I shaved the disc tabs, so now much lighter than dmr. I just don't like the extra bolts and caps required on the 20mm version of the TB2... Trailblade has more tire clearance though, if you're one who runs the bologna meats. 
I've got the same star-nut, same steerer length, and same crown race installed on both my Rebate and my 55mm DJ2 so swapping back and forth is a couple minute breeze with the same wheel and stem. 

I'd say go for it, it's great fun.


----------



## quickfeet18 (Feb 13, 2007)

That's crazy I was thinking he exact same thing for like the last week. I am going to try for a bmx vandero 2 hub and the dmr 9mm fork


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

quickfeet18 said:


> That's crazy I was thinking he exact same thing for like the last week. I am going to try for a bmx vandero 2 hub and the dmr 9mm fork


go with the Madera Pilot hub. Very light, very trick. :thumbsup:

I've got a Marmoset and it's sweet, I actually like it better than the Vandero2. I'd still go Rebate Jump over the DMR 9mm... but hey, don't let my opinions steer where you spend your own money.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I am liking my STP with Trailblade 2. It's sweet for parks. I have ridden a few DJs with it, and it shines there too.
Axle to crown is for sure lower, it dropped my front end a bit. I had an 80mm Sherman jumper on there before. Steeper front end and lower BB is a plus for me though. A higher rise bar, and it's perfect.

Possessive its has no apostrophe.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

sittingduck said:


> I am liking my STP with Trailblade 2. It's sweet for parks. I have ridden a few DJs with it, and it shines there too.
> Axle to crown is for sure lower, it dropped my front end a bit. I had an 80mm Sherman jumper on there before. Steeper front end and lower BB is a plus for me though. A higher rise bar, and it's perfect.
> 
> Possessive its has no apostrophe.


haha, I'm an animal.... took me a bit to find where you caught me on that one.


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

that's not possesive its; it's an abbreviation of "it is," therefore gets an apostrophe:"...it is perfect."


----------



## quickfeet18 (Feb 13, 2007)

^^^^ he's right, if I were a better journalism major I would type a little better.

I used the marmoset for a while and it was awesome I just wanted to try something new. As for the dmr, I haven't heard much about the rebate.


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

As you all surely know, but maybe I can actually add something here, trailblades are on sale on ebay for around $100, the 20mm and 9mm models.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

My Argyle is currently set to 80mm. The Rebate looks interesting as well...

I was thinking the same thing in having the race and star nut on the fork for the 2 minute swap.The Rebate is even easier to swap compared to the trailblade..

A-C on the Rebate is 425mm and my Argyle is ~ 475mm. The DMR lists at 428mm. So either way it is a big difference in A-C.I can easily put a spacer under my stem and take up some of that when cutting the steerer...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

dpspac3 said:


> that's not possesive its; it's an abbreviation of "it is," therefore gets an apostrophe:"...it is perfect."


 ...that's what I thought, but look at the first "sentence" of my first post. lame habit when typing.

Demo-9, so it sounds like you'll still have like a 2 inch difference in a-c, whichever fork you go with.... I thought there used to be a version of the DMR TB out there with 440mm a-c, but haven't seen one in awhile.

You may want to check out the NSBikes fork, it has 430-435 a-c, and it looks pretty sick.... but it may only be for 10mm drops.
Dobermann is another good option, very trick very slick...
But if you want the sickest fork of all, go to ridemonkey and look up the user "GMDesigns", he has some custom ones coming up, very limited run, not sure on price though, but I can tell you first hand that his work is taken to the seventh level everytime... even getting props from Tonic Fab. on their blog. :thumbsup: I think I may have made a post on some of his work on this forum but not sure if I got around to it... try searching, if not, I'll have to get around to that sometime here.


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

My '07 Trail blade 2 (9mm) measures 435mm A2C. I measured it.


----------



## terrible (Jun 25, 2007)

So did anyone pick one of these up? I'm looking for a new fork for my Mob and rigid is on the list. It'd save me alot of cash and some weight. The bike had a fox float on it spaced down to 100mm and that was just about right if not a bit too tall.

Anyhow....


----------



## Bryan67 (Nov 27, 2007)

I`ve been waiting for a new rigid from a popular company. Its supposed to be 450mm and nice and light. Only problem is I`m still waiting and can`t ride until I get it. I also heard S&M is working on one too that should be killer. So I guess I keep waiting and sit here looking at my pile of parts. I can`t even find an Identiti/DMR/NS that I like anyway. BTI has nothing in stock and the Ebay DMR`s are all disc brake style.The cheaper NS weighs nearly 4 pounds so whats the point in that? Does it sound like I`m a little frustrated?


----------



## terrible (Jun 25, 2007)

BTI doesn't have any in stock? Crap, aren't they the only US distributer? I'm sure if s&m makes something it'll be the best you can buy (long time pitch/ditch fork rider). 

Also going to pick up one of the DMR rear wheels. Hope they work as good as they look.


----------



## Bryan67 (Nov 27, 2007)

Last time I checked the BTI website it said not available.


----------



## terrible (Jun 25, 2007)

Says they have 2 of each in stock now. I'll be ordering one monday afternoon along with one of their rear wheels. Looked through the books at the shop and couldn't find anything comparable to that dmr fork so I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Bryan67 (Nov 27, 2007)

I should have said they don`t have without brake mounts. They only have DMR`s with disc mounts. No Identiti`s or NS forks in stock. And teh only NS fork they even list is the cheaper one at almost 4 pounds. No thanks.


----------

